# Server 2003 std network issue. Pls HELP!!



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey all! Hope y'all well!

A collegue and I have successfully cloned and deployed a Server 2003 OS from one machine to another with completely different hardware! 

The server boots and runs very well. It is being used as a terminal server and has Citrix installed. It is on the company domain which uses server 2003 sbs as the domain controller. All IP addresses on the T/Server are set the same as when the OS was on the original machine.

The old machine had a HP 10/100/1000 network card. The new machine has a Realtek 10/100/1000 NIC. The T/Server knew the HP NIC was installed, but not present. We removed the HP card from the registry.

From the SBS server we can ping the T/Server and browse it's drive on the network, however we cannot remote on to the T/Server via RDC or connect to it using Citrix clients installed on the domain workstations. 

We think the network Pc's + SBS svr is still listening for connections from the HP NIC and therefore causing the remote issues.

Are we correct? If so, how can we resolve this issue??

I know there are some very experienced people out there and would love to hear their views.

Thanks for taking the time to read!  Any help will be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

Andrew :up:


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this something to do with the so called IP Stack??

Thx


----------



## noneil (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

Keep in mind that when you clone a machine you generally need to re-run sysprep because 2 machines having the same GUID and accessible on the network can cause a conflict (GUID think MAC address or IP)

Things to check, can you ping this machine from the other by hostname, IP address, and rdp to port 3389. if all of the above work check the advanced system settings verify RDP is allowed to the host and double check the windows security center (firewall) rules.

hope this helps, let me know.

--
Nick O'Neil - Senior Engineer
Logicworks.net


----------



## noneil (Jul 23, 2009)

actually what i wrote may apply in other cases however after thinking about it twice you might also want to go to the device manager, show hidden devices, see if the old nic is present and remove it.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Nick.

Thanks for your time.:up:

I have been delayed and have only just got the server back here at my house/office. When we tested the T/Server on the network the old T/Server had been disconnected from the domain so there should not be a GUID conflict, or should there be???

As the new machine is now with me, it's no longer on the company network. Is there anyway I can test this server by putting it on my home network? My home network has SBS R2 as the domain controller.

I am hoping to take this new machine back to my customer sometime at the weekend and test it again then. If I run sysprep on it here before I take it back to the customer would it improve the chance of it working right from the minute I switch it on?

The old NIC is not present physically, in the device manager or the registry. We have removed all entries we can find relating to the old NIC.

Many thanks in advance.

Andrew. :up:


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Specifically, what happens when you try to RDP to the server. (I'm talking about Error Messages, Event Log entries, etc).


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your input avisitor.

I Should have put that info in one of my last posts.

I will gather the info ASAP and post again.

Thanks


----------



## noneil (Jul 23, 2009)

yea let us know, also make sure that previous NIC device is not present by showing 'hidden devices' under the device manager.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey dudes! :up:

Sorry I have not got back to y'all yet. I have not been able to try any of your suggestions yet.  I need to arrange a day when I can get into work when the old TS is not being used. I can then connect the new TS to the network again and try to solve this once and for all! I think it's going to be a week on Saturday or Sunday. (11th or 12th August).

Question. Would any of you guys be a superstar and be available online @ appx 9PM GMT on one of those days? I think I'm only going to have about a 2hr window to work on the server. Do not worry if you cant, but if you can I would be extreemly greatfull and WILL return the favour in one way or another.

Anyway, gotta go now. Hope y'all have a good weekend. I'm off to get some lemon scampi and chips! YUMMIE! (oh, and a beer) 

Later!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

At the customer site you should remove the server from the SBS and then use http://yourservername/connectcomputer to re add it to the SBS.


----------



## noneil (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

If you need my assistance reach out to me, do you have a linkedin? Add me @ linkedin.com/in/noneil. I am available to assist as a solid favor if needed.

Have a great day.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks wedor & noneil. :up:

wedor, Is that the same as adding/removing the T/Server from the SBS using the active directory? If it is, it does add/remove from the directory/domain no problem but still the network issue persists. If not then do you just use http://TSSERVER1/connectcomputer in the browser of the SBS server? And will that sort out the IP layer issue?

Thanks.

noneil, I have never herd of linkedin. Is it some kind of msm messenger type thingy do-dar? Thankyou for willing to help. P.S. I'm in the UK as you probably know. Would you be around at that time? I make that 5pm or there abouts your time, is that correct? If you are at work I do not want to cause any inconvenience! 

Thanks again all!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

The forum owners prefer to keep all help on the forum. That way it might be helpful to someone else who has the same problem.

If you're convinced that you have an IP stack issue you can rebuild it with the following two commands:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log

netsh winsock reset catalog
*


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Austin. :up:

I agree to keep all help on the forum. You are correct as others may want to see the outcome. That is why I asked what linkedin was. 

I am inexperienced in networking but my collegue seems to think it is an IP Stack issue. But then again if he thinks that then surely he would have the answer! LOL! 

The commands you stated have been what I have been looking for. Thanks very much! If that cures the problem then I owe you a favor in return! 

I assume I run the command on the SBS server. Correct? 
Have you had this issue before?

Once again, thank you very much for your input!

Regards, Andrew. :up:


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the SBS server not running properly? I thought the problem was with the TS server. 

I don't think it's a network stack issue. It could be, probably wouldn't hurt to try it. I've a hunch that the event logs will be very revealing about the true nature of the problem.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

As I said, I'm not experienced with domain networking. The SBS server runs fine. Do the domain controller (SBS Svr) and domain workstations listen for connections from a certain network card? I.e the old network card in the old t/svr. My understanding is - the SBS svr is listening for connections from a network card that is not there anymore. Or am I completely wrong?

Thanks


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No, on an IP based network, the IP address is all that matters. The computers never need to be concerned with the network card of the server. (With the exception of ARP).


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Everway9 said:


> Thanks wedor & noneil. :up:
> 
> wedor, Is that the same as adding/removing the T/Server from the SBS using the active directory? If it is, it does add/remove from the directory/domain no problem but still the network issue persists. If not then do you just use http://TSSERVER1/connectcomputer in the browser of the SBS server? And will that sort out the IP layer issue?QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

No the SBS is running fine. Sorry for any confusion. 
When I get into work tomorrow I will boot the new TS and check the event logs for the date when I first tried to swap the old TS with the new one. I will not be able to join it to the network until Saturday or Sunday though.

Thanks.


----------

